# Abstract dans LaTeX ?



## DaTa (18 Juin 2002)

Bonjour,

J'utilise depuis quelques jours TeXShop. J'ai un rapport à rédiger pour... demain, et je dois placer un abstract (résumé) au début du rapport, comme cela ce fait sur tous les articles scientifiques.

Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire. Cette fonction est-elle implémentée?
Merci pout votre aide!


----------



## Nathalex (18 Juin 2002)

Le \begin{abstract} \end{abstract} ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## DaTa (18 Juin 2002)

Youpi, ça fonctionne. Merci Nathalex! Je connaissais simplement pas la synthaxe et j'avais pas trouvé comment faire dans le manuel que j'utilise, qui à part ça est très bien fait et que je recommende pour les débutants comme moi:

Une courte (?) introduction à LaTeX 2e


----------

